# Yohimbine



## pickle21

Hi,

I have very stubborn fat at the bottom of my stomach and have heard that Yohimbine could be a great help in getting rid of this so i'm thinking of buying some.

I was just wondering if anyone could recommend a good make or place to buy Yohimbine as i don't want to buy some cheap rip off etc and i'm not too sure what to go for.

Any help would be great!

Thanks x


----------



## MXD

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html

Great site ^^



B|GJOE said:


> Dosage, should be 0.2mg per 1kg of bodyweight. But start with 1 tab and work up to establish tolerance.


----------



## pickle21

MXD said:


> http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html
> 
> Great site ^^


Thank you 

I'll make sure to check that out.

xx


----------



## zelobinksy

You get yohimbe in lipo 6, just an alternative as it comes with other stims/burners.

Binksy.


----------



## pickle21

zelobinksy said:


> You get yohimbe in lipo 6, just an alternative as it comes with other stims/burners.
> 
> Binksy.


Thanks! Do you know where you can get Lipo 6 from?

I'm not that clued up on supplements etc and want to make sure i don't get something filled with crap etc LOL.

Don't suppose you (or anyone for that matter) have any that you have personally used that you could recommend???

xx


----------



## Robbyg

Bodybuilding warehouse sell it  But try and get the lipo 6x


----------



## B-GJOE

T-Rain said:


> What are your experiences from Yobamine and i dont fully understand how it can work at soley targeting stubborn areas? sounds like maketing bumf to me?
> 
> Loved to be proved wrong though!


It blocks the alpha adrenoreceptors on the fat cells. Stubborn body fat tends to have more alpha receptors than beta receptors. Alpha receptors are like the brakes to the release of free fatty acids from the cell, and the beta a like accelerators. So if you have positive balance of betas to alphas then you are more likely to have the cell release the FFA's. So Yohimbine increases the chances of your stubborn fat cells actually releasing the FFA's in the presence of epinepherine and norepinepherine. It doesn't just target stubborn cells, but will certainly increase the reduction of these cells than if there wasn't something blocking the alpha receptors.


----------



## DNC

B|GJOE said:


> It blocks the alpha adrenoreceptors on the fat cells. Stubborn body fat tends to have more alpha receptors than beta receptors. Alpha receptors are like the brakes to the release of free fatty acids from the cell, and the beta a like accelerators. So if you have positive balance of betas to alphas then you are more likely to have the cell release the FFA's. So Yohimbine increases the chances of your stubborn fat cells actually releasing the FFA's in the presence of epinepherine and norepinepherine. It doesn't just target stubborn cells, but will certainly increase the reduction of these cells than if there wasn't something blocking the alpha receptors.


Do you rate this product then Joe??


----------



## XJPX

considering what joe has just sed.....this product must be the one of choice....

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html


----------



## B-GJOE

I've got nothing to gain from Yohimbine. I use it at 20mg before fasted cardio, couldn't say what the benefits are as i am also doing eca twice a day, 9 cardio sessions, and about 800 calorie defecit in diet.

I used it last year to get in condition that you can see in avvy. The situation now is that I dare not run it for pre-comp without it just in case.


----------



## zelobinksy

pickle21 said:


> Thanks! Do you know where you can get Lipo 6 from?
> 
> I'm not that clued up on supplements etc and want to make sure i don't get something filled with crap etc LOL.
> 
> Don't suppose you (or anyone for that matter) have any that you have personally used that you could recommend???
> 
> xx


https://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.fatburners&details=0531

cheapest place i've found it, one of the cheapest places for supplements i find too.

Binksyx


----------



## jimmythelad

B|GJOE said:


> I've got nothing to gain from Yohimbine. I use it at 20mg before fasted cardio, couldn't say what the benefits are as i am also doing eca twice a day, 9 cardio sessions, and about 800 calorie defecit in diet.
> 
> I used it last year to get in condition that you can see in avvy. The situation now is that I dare not run it for pre-comp without it just in case.


How long do you stay on the ECA stack for?


----------



## B-GJOE

I use it 5 days a week, will be 12 weeks by the time my last show is done.


----------



## adamdutton

i was wondering is yohimbine one of the supplements not allowed if competing in natural feds? or is it just ephadrine and clen that are not allowed?


----------



## ParaManiac

adamdutton said:


> i was wondering is yohimbine one of the supplements not allowed if competing in natural feds? or is it just ephadrine and clen that are not allowed?


http://www.bnbf.co.uk/banned.html

Going off the above,i would suggest its ok

email for clarification [email protected]

Edit.found a thread on the forum which states it is not banned.


----------



## adamdutton

nice one thanks for that.


----------



## transformer23

Joe, i've read and heard that stacking yohimbine with eca is dangerous, i've also heard that it's ok, alot of conflicting theories.

have you used it without the eca before or always stacked them together, cheers


----------



## B-GJOE

Funny you should ask that, as I am trying them both together at the moment. I was doing 22.5mg of Y in morning with 200mg C, then 60mg E with 200mg C 5 hours later, and another ECA 5 hours later again. Now doing just 5mg of Y with 200mg C and 60mg E, but my only reason was that I am almost out of Y. No ill effects at this dose.


----------



## transformer23

If thats you in the avi then you look amazing mate, so something must be working for you.

my yohimbine hcl came this morning and after all the reading i've done im just going to experiment with dosages.

how does 5mg yohimbine stacking with diamond labs+ (eca) 30 mins am fasted cardio sound.

then possible the same again before weights say 6-7 hours later.

thanx again man.


----------



## B-GJOE

transformer23 said:


> If thats you in the avi then you look amazing mate, so something must be working for you.
> 
> my yohimbine hcl came this morning and after all the reading i've done im just going to experiment with dosages.
> 
> how does 5mg yohimbine stacking with diamond labs+ (eca) 30 mins am fasted cardio sound.
> 
> then possible the same again before weights say 6-7 hours later.
> 
> thanx again man.


Give it a go and see what happens.

Yes, that was me last year in my avvi. This year is proving to be a little more difficult to hit that condition, even doing the same regime.


----------



## transformer23

i suppose the body gets use to a certain thing and what worked last year may not work this year. just gota keep changing things up.


----------



## JonnyV

Joe, what competitions do you usually go in for? and how do you get on?


----------



## B-GJOE

JonnyV said:


> Joe, what competitions do you usually go in for? and how do you get on?


2009

Mr Lincolnshire Class 1 (First Show For 16 years)

2010

East Anglian Open (6th)

Mr Lincs Class 1 (2nd)

Mr Peterborough Open (4th)

2011

Nabba North East Over 40 (?)

When qualify Britain Over 40 (?)


----------



## TAFFY

ok guys i was thinking of buying some yohimbine of site mentioned but bit concerned i heard on news about dodgy fat burners of web,has anyone bought and used the elitefitness one!!


----------



## adamdutton

this is a link to the ones i bought and i think a few others on here have too, they are the real deal.

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html


----------



## Bonzer

adamdutton said:


> this is a link to the ones i bought and i think a few others on here have too, they are the real deal.
> 
> http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html


Just ordered some, how long was delivery mate?


----------



## Bonzer

\ said:


> Just ordered some, how long was delivery mate?


Well to answer my own question, 1 day.... Good work elite!!!


----------



## adamdutton

Bonzer said:


> Well to answer my own question, 1 day.... Good work elite!!!


fast and free cant get any better.


----------



## big pete

as a side note, on first look http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.htmllook a better bet, but they dont state a serving size! as it was mentioned earlier in the thread, has anyone used them?

if the stated doses are pre capsule they seem to e far better value, but if its 4 caps per serving they are vastly expensive!


----------



## 3752

the UK law states that the capsules cannot be any bigger than 3g i think so many will be 2.5g if sold in the UK....

i am using these detailed above i get mine from Cardiff Sports Nutrition excellant service and price


----------



## big pete

ahh, gotcha. in that case a serving size of 4 would make sense

cheers


----------



## TAFFY

Pscarb said:


> the UK law states that the capsules cannot be any bigger than 3g i think so many will be 2.5g if sold in the UK....
> 
> i am using these detailed above i get mine from Cardiff Sports Nutrition excellant service and price


 which ones of the cardiff site are you usnig paul,!!

quite few good ones on there!


----------



## 3752

TAFFY said:


> which ones of the cardiff site are you usnig paul,!!
> 
> quite few good ones on there!


the primoForce ones mate....


----------



## G-man99

adamdutton said:


> this is a link to the ones i bought and i think a few others on here have too, they are the real deal.
> 
> http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html


What sort of doses are you running mate and how you finding them??


----------



## sawyer

this might sound stupid but do you **** yourself when u eat fatty foods like other fat loss tablets


----------



## stevo99

what do you mean sawyer??


----------



## G-man99

sawyer said:


> this might sound stupid but do you **** yourself when u eat fatty foods like other fat loss tablets


You on about ALLI??


----------



## sawyer

my boss has got these fat loss tablets and he was telling me if he eats food with a high fat content it makes him **** himself


----------



## clifford

what do people recon about the ultimate stack on the elite site?

a few more active ingredients and it states the full 10mg dose of yohimbine HCL


----------



## B-GJOE

clifford said:


> what do people recon about the ultimate stack on the elite site?
> 
> a few more active ingredients and it states the full 10mg dose of yohimbine HCL


A lot of people asking this question, but I don't think anyone yet has answered, as I don't think anyone has ran it yet. It seems everyone wants everyone else to take the plunge.

One way to find out bud!


----------



## engllishboy

sawyer said:


> my boss has got these fat loss tablets and he was telling me if he eats food with a high fat content it makes him **** himself


Alli slimming pills?


----------



## yoohoo1

I'm currently taking the ultimate weight loss stack one before fasted cardio and one before weights. I'm finding them as good as ephedrine for giviing you a boost but as i have only been on them a week cant comment on fat loss yet. I think there going to be good though.


----------



## B-GJOE

yoohoo1 said:


> I'm currently taking the ultimate weight loss stack one before fasted cardio and one before weights. I'm finding them as good as ephedrine for giviing you a boost but as i have only been on them a week cant comment on fat loss yet. I think there going to be good though.


Thanks, good to see someone take the plunge, and give benefit to the rest on the board.


----------



## TAFFY

ok guys i bought the ultimate weight loss tabs they came back today in 2 clear bags and i had 20 tabs short just mailed them anyone elsa have any problems!!


----------



## clifford

B|GJOE said:


> Thanks, good to see someone take the plunge, and give benefit to the rest on the board.


ive also have ordered the same (should recive in a few days)

looks like 3 of us will-be trying these

altho i havent used the forum much, i intend (as i hope the others do)

to keep people informed of my progress/opinion


----------



## yoohoo1

Mine were 5 tabs short cheeky feckers


----------



## clifford

recived mine in 2 days

took one tab and suffered quite badly

after about ahour of takeing, i had anxiey headache stomache ache

and nausai and sleeplessness hot/cold flushes

(managed to dose off at 3 in the morning, after takeing around 5)

afew things id like to point out first

it seems that ive come down with a cold/flu

so this could have worsned the affect

also i take ECA on a 3 on 2 off cycle with no problem at all

but tryed clen once and had to stop after a few days due to

not copeing well on it

so id say the 10mg dose in one go is probably to much for me personally

so when im fully recoverd from the cold/flu

i intend to give them another go at a dose of around 3/5mg

(basically the tab i 3 parts)

then if i suffer anywhere near as bad as i did the first time

i intend to leave well alone and stick to ECA

but will let you know how this go

you other guys on this suffred any problems?


----------



## craftybutcher

I bought some from the link provided and wondering if you should feel anything as I've upped it to 20mg (8tabs) and still nothing, mind you only in second week


----------



## clifford

flanagan said:


> I bought some from the link provided and wondering if you should feel anything as I've upped it to 20mg (8tabs) and still nothing, mind you only in second week


just to point out, i bought the ultimate stack

which has 10mg per tab along with other ingredients

not the 2.5mg tabs

but from what i can gather 20mg is the top-end dose for these


----------



## sawyer

How are people finding these any good results not sure whether to get some or not. cutting at the moment and finding it hard to shift the last bit of fat at bottom of abs and side obliques


----------



## craftybutcher

Just to add I haven't weighed myself until this morning and I am 4lbs down and visible belly fat is reducing. I have not dropped cals and have not upped cardio. Might be onto a winner? I may try the stack nmentioned above next as at 8 tabs a day they wont be here for long


----------



## JonnyV

yoohoo1 said:


> Mine were 5 tabs short cheeky feckers


You should tell them and get another few sent out. I was a couple short and emailed the guy, he was really nice about it. Turns out the capsules where a different weight from the last batch they made up. I got my missing capsules the next day. I know its only a few but you should still let them know.


----------



## xpower

clifford said:


> what do people recon about the ultimate stack on the elite site?
> 
> a few more active ingredients and it states the full 10mg dose of yohimbine HCL


 Will be trying these shortly.(waiting for delivery)

How were peoples results/feelings about them?


----------



## dayscott

hey there,

so how are your experiences with elite-n.co.uk ?

their yohimbine is indeed cheaper than e.g. amazon., but can i trust them ( real hcl?) and isn't yohimbine hcl banned in UK, so how can it be sold through amazon anyways?


----------



## 3752

are you buying these 10mg tabs in the UK? if you are they cannot be Yohimbine HCL as the max they are allowed to sell in the UK is 3.5mg in tablet form this is why most are 2.5mg so any that you are getting from Amazon at this dose are not Yohimbine HCL probably why you are not feeling anything at 20mg.....

in my opinion Tab form the Primo Force ones are the best and topical would be Napalm although i found the latter to be excellent when dieting both can be bought at Cardiff sports nutrition who is a sponsor on this board....


----------



## warren

Pscarb said:


> are you buying these 10mg tabs in the UK? if you are they cannot be Yohimbine HCL as the max they are allowed to sell in the UK is 3.5mg in tablet form this is why most are 2.5mg so any that you are getting from Amazon at this dose are not Yohimbine HCL probably why you are not feeling anything at 20mg.....
> 
> in my opinion Tab form the Primo Force ones are the best and topical would be Napalm although i found the latter to be excellent when dieting both can be bought at Cardiff sports nutrition who is a sponsor on this board....


hi paul i remember the us boards raving about the napalm a ongtime ago.. how did you use it? apply on stubborn areas or do you do it all over? thanks


----------



## 3752

i used it on my front abs and my lower back certainly made a big difference


----------



## warren

thanks paul, would you say you have to be at a low enough bf% to start with? i imagine it to be best used once bf% at least under 10%


----------



## 3752

you will certainly see the results better with lower bodyfat but no you can use it when ever but i would not use it whilst bulking to lower body fat as some might i just don't see the point or need.....but if you are on a cut then yes use it from the start


----------



## stevo99

is napalm available online or is it underground?


----------



## 3752

stevo99 said:


> is napalm available online or is it underground?


you can get it from Marc from Cardiff sports nutrition mate


----------



## dayscott

somehow elite-n.co.uk does not respond to emails -.-


----------



## stevo99

Pscarb said:


> you can get it from Marc from Cardiff sports nutrition mate


done a search on his site and cant find it?

whats it like? is it really that good? its mainly obliques i want to target and lower abs and lower back.

what results would one expect?


----------



## ausbuilt

i've just ordered this week from elite; I have been loading with an ACE inhibitor (enalapril/vasotec) for the past 3 weeks, so in week 4, I plan to add the yohibine HCL. I'm following this protocol from Dan Duchaine's dirty dieting newsletter back in 97, where he (or Dharkam) stated that ace inhibitors will kill/reduce the number of alpha 2 receptors.


----------



## 1Tonne

dayscott said:


> somehow elite-n.co.uk does not respond to emails -.-


Strange, they have replied to all 3 of my emails. Had no problems at all and im sure my product would be here if the delivery vans could get down the damn roads.


----------



## dayscott

1Tonne said:


> Strange, they have replied to all 3 of my emails. Had no problems at all and im sure my product would be here if the delivery vans could get down the damn roads.


Well it's been more than a week and my packet still did not reached me (shipping to Germany) - i hope this is because of Christmas rush, or something like that, however more than a week is even unusual under Christmas-circumstances : /


----------



## 1Tonne

I know they had an issue with customs.

On top of this, the last 3-4 days has seen some crazy snow in a lot of the UK so would expect deliverys to be taking a little longer than normal. Give it a few more days and if no joy, drop them another mail mate.

Friday was the first day I got any post since Monday so UK mail system is likely atleast 4 days behind schedule.


----------



## ausbuilt

dayscott said:


> Well it's been more than a week and my packet still did not reached me (shipping to Germany) - i hope this is because of Christmas rush, or something like that, however more than a week is even unusual under Christmas-circumstances : /


it took more than a week for mine to reach me in London.... but they seem legit.


----------



## ba baracuss

stevo99 said:


> done a search on his site and cant find it?
> 
> whats it like? is it really that good? its mainly obliques i want to target and lower abs and lower back.
> 
> what results would one expect?


I got some from predator nutrition a while ago. If you have diet nailed and it's stubborn stuff to shift it might help, but otherwise it's a waste of time IMO.


----------



## 3752

stevo99 said:


> done a search on his site and cant find it?
> 
> whats it like? is it really that good? its mainly obliques i want to target and lower abs and lower back.
> 
> what results would one expect?


call him mate, he has it in and definatly is good to use


----------



## stevo99

Pscarb said:


> call him mate, he has it in and definatly is good to use


just dropped him an email, cheers paul


----------



## dayscott

mine reached me after 8-9 days. no problems! (i think it took a bit longer because of the snowed roads) and they respond to mails, it sometimes just take a bit.

thanks for recommending that shop, it's great 



ausbuilt said:


> it took more than a week for mine to reach me in London.... but they seem legit.


----------



## Guest

I ordered mine a week ago and they haven't turned up yet! Gutted, cos I wanted to get them in time for Xmas to help lose that last bit in time for my party dress! And yes diet and gym is in check!


----------



## dayscott

since it less than 10 days until christman, i don't know whether you can expect any significant effect unless you want to look good naked on christmas and are *now* under 8% bf.

yohimbine makes sense and works if it is about *stubborn body fat*. And stubborn body fat is something which does not matter if you are not naked anyway.

if you want to know what the definition of stubborn bodyfat is, than check out the pictures at this blog post: http://www.leangains.com/2010/06/intermittent-fasting-and-stubborn-body.html

this, e.g. would be stubborn body fat:


----------



## ausbuilt

moonshinebabe33 said:


> I ordered mine a week ago and they haven't turned up yet! Gutted, cos I wanted to get them in time for Xmas to help lose that last bit in time for my party dress! And yes diet and gym is in check!


i put in my 2nd order last week too... because I hate running out.... on the bright side, they seem to take 8-9 days; my USA order took 3weeks.. before I got the customs letter asking for a VAT payment...


----------



## nicegal

Few months ago I used a supplement containing yohimbe bark extract along with caffeine for about eight weeks. Results were pretty good though I cannot tell if the fat loss was lead back to yohimbe or just carb and calorie cycling which I did as well.

Concerning side effects, I had some really weird heart rates which were unusually high when I worked out my legs or did high-intensity cardio. Also, I noticed severe dizzyness and palpitations once or twice during hard workout, couldn't continue. Later those symptoms went off, I seemed to tolerate it better.

One more thing.

After two or three weeks I also noticed a significant increase in my sexual cravings. Had some difficulties to get out of bed in the morning because.......... :whistling:


----------



## nnathanw1983

I want to grab some this but i cant find it on CSN webiste..

any links?


----------



## kernowgee

MXD said:


> http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html
> 
> Great site ^^


Is this the link mate


----------



## stevo99

some new 10mg tabs out, 4 x the strength anyone tried em?


----------



## xpower

Was wondering this myself


----------



## 3752

stevo99 said:


> some new 10mg tabs out, 4 x the strength anyone tried em?


 If this is the case then they are either not HCL and are the weaker version of yohimbine or they are underground as the law states no tabs can be sold above 3.3mg per tab so would be interested in seeing these new tabs......


----------



## stevo99

Pscarb said:


> If this is the case then they are either not HCL and are the weaker version of yohimbine or they are underground as the law states no tabs can be sold above 3.3mg per tab so would be interested in seeing these new tabs......


i initially thought that, might be worth emailing dave at Elite and see what he says?


----------



## stevo99

Paul

Do you have a link to any info on this law bud?

Stevo


----------



## kreig

They also run a separate site that sells MSJ Eph so I think they like to sit in between the underground and normal products


----------



## julesm

any link for their sister site?


----------



## jimmythelad

Pscarb said:


> If this is the case then they are either not HCL and are the weaker version of yohimbine or they are underground as the law states no tabs can be sold above 3.3mg per tab so would be interested in seeing these new tabs......


Hi,

can you post the link on the legality of Yohimbine


----------



## carly

I found these, dunno if there any good , but you lot mentioned high dossage so had a gander LOl xx


----------



## ausbuilt

carly said:


> I found these, dunno if there any good , but you lot mentioned high dossage so had a gander LOl xx


it seems to say bark.. and its confirmed on the label: "yohimbe bark" is waaaaaay weaker than the active ingredient EXTRACTED from the bark: "yohimBINE HCl" notice the extract word ends in "bine" this is the one we're talking about.. and the only one worth taking..

The bark is of course VERY high dosage.. but VERY little active ingredient! LOL

You can get Yohimbine HCl from:

http://www.trueprotein.com/Product_Details.aspx?cid=25&pid=6899

I buy a few things from them and the postage does add to the cost, but not to bad. They have even refunded excess postage back to me... as it turned out lower than their initial quote- was very happy with that!


----------



## DB

Decent link!

Just tried to order but won't go through probably as it came up as free postage, but nice u can order yohimbe in powder form, got some other bits and bobs and make up my own super fat burning capsule


----------



## 3752

you can get the 2.5mg tabs from cardif sports nutrition these are the ones i use when i diet and i use on all my clients......


----------



## engllishboy

Elite nutrition now sell primaforce 10mg caps. Or alternatively, their own weight loss capsules containing 10mg per serving, along with a host of other goodies.


----------



## ausbuilt

DB said:


> Decent link!
> 
> Just tried to order but won't go through probably as it came up as free postage, but nice u can order yohimbe in powder form, got some other bits and bobs and make up my own super fat burning capsule


i got the powder for homebrew to try multiple site shots in the lovehandles...


----------



## LionMX

Sorry to keep this going.

Has anyone tried the Elite Nutrition UWL stack since it has upped Yohimbine content to 10mgs? I also noticed it does say YohimBINE not the weaker alternative. Can anyone confirm?

After reading Pscarbs info about Alpha receptors this seems like a great product to address that issue.


----------



## 3752

I am still not convinced these are 10mg of Yohimbine HCL as far as i was aware the law states there is a 3mg limit(i think it is 3.3mg) as the law has recently changed to allow yohimbine in the UK....i will check if the law has changed or these are being imported


----------



## LionMX

I've ordered some of the UWL stack to try but I dont have a base for comparison. I will feedback my findings.


----------



## LionMX

These arrived today so slammed one after breakfast. They're not as intrusive as Clen but certainly noticeable. I felt a come-up on these after about 15 mins, they had a nice pick-me-up feeling to them. I will take some bf measurements when I get a chance and report back in 2 weeks time.


----------



## xeonedbody

LionMX said:


> I've ordered some of the UWL stack to try but I dont have a base for comparison. I will feedback my findings.


are you referring to this http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html ??

i was keen to know whether anybody has tried them and if they are good to go? product and the site?


----------



## xpower

xeonedbody said:


> are you referring to this http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html ??
> 
> i was keen to know whether anybody has tried them and if they are good to go? product and the site?


 Great product to assist a well planned diet


----------



## jimmythelad

Pscarb said:


> I am still not convinced these are 10mg of Yohimbine HCL as far as i was aware the law states there is a 3mg limit(i think it is 3.3mg) as the law has recently changed to allow yohimbine in the UK....i will check if the law has changed or these are being imported


Hi mate, have you got the information yet?


----------



## xeonedbody

xpower said:


> Great product to assist a well planned diet


thanks for replyin on this mate

i wana give it a go but unsure about the site as have read on another forum where people had to wait a few weeks for the delivery with no response to their emails...i personally sent a general email and the response came several days later


----------



## liam0810

I've just received my yohimbine from Elite Nutrition. I ordered the 2.5mg tabs and 10mg tabs have turned up. also i ordered 90 caps and 200 caps in 4 bags have turned up. If they are legit then i've got a bargain!


----------



## liam0810

Also, i took 2 of them about half an hour ago and feel off my t*ts! think they are legit!


----------



## xpower

Got the 10mg ones myself.

They work as expected


----------



## liam0810

i feel like i'm just coming down now so i love them! Will be having 2 again before my fasted cardio tomorrow and i'll feel like im flying round my route!


----------



## jimmythelad

Pscarb said:


> I am still not convinced these are 10mg of Yohimbine HCL as far as i was aware the law states there is a 3mg limit(i think it is 3.3mg) as the law has recently changed to allow yohimbine in the UK....i will check if the law has changed or these are being imported


Sorry to keep it going, but did you get any info about the legality mate


----------



## m118

hi liam, did you order the primaforce, and elite's own brand was sent to you?


----------



## liam0810

m118 said:


> hi liam, did you order the primaforce, and elite's own brand was sent to you?


Yes mate. I was sent green capsules in 5 clear bags. They definitely do the trick. I take 2 in the morning and 2 before training and defo feel them. Although if i take 2 with 3 scoops of jack3d I go a little weird and my heart starts racing


----------



## Greenspin

m118 said:


> hi liam, did you order the primaforce, and elite's own brand was sent to you?


Elite 'buy now' at top of page is for there brand, scroll down and they have 'buy now' for the primafource' ones, I think.


----------



## Greenspin

I totally advocate this product. It is the most fun I have had in ages {Sad I know}. I only took .15g/kg and it even reduced my desire to drink buckets of coffee. Will be upping does to .2g/kg in a few days. Made me feel very good, but not in that high caffein dose ahhhh way, instead it was a nice relaxing ahhhh way, then a nice hectic ahhhh :bounce: way, without the racing heart.

I take that does every 2 hours from when I get up to 3 pm fasted and then, as Im on Leangains, I get to have a massive meal to sort myself out and come back to planet devon :sad:


----------



## Jaymond0

XJPX said:


> considering what joe has just sed.....this product must be the one of choice....
> 
> http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html


From personal experience JP?


----------



## Greenspin

Does anyone know what amount of Yohimbine there is per capsule of Elite'n's own brand? And has anyone used both the primaFORCE and the Elite-N to compare?

Cheers,

GS


----------



## xpower

Greenspin said:


> Does anyone know what amount of Yohimbine there is per capsule of Elite'n's own brand? And has anyone used both the primaFORCE and the Elite-N to compare?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> GS


 http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html

Yohimbine Hcl 10mgs

Elite Nutritions Yohimbine Hcl


----------



## Greenspin

I know it says 10mg but I have the 2.5 mg primaFORCE and they are not tiny. So I thought if the Elite-n ones are 10mg, they must be quite big? Also I have seen some write they are green, and the primaForce are white, do wondered if the primaFORCE where just bleached, of the Elite are poorer quality.


----------



## xpower

Most of the tablet/capsule is fillers to bulk out the active ingredients


----------



## Big Dawg

Greenspin said:


> I know it says 10mg but I have the 2.5 mg primaFORCE and they are not tiny. So I thought if the Elite-n ones are 10mg, they must be quite big? Also I have seen some write they are green, and the primaForce are white, do wondered if the primaFORCE where just bleached, of the Elite are poorer quality.


Are the primaforce ones tablets? Cos the elite-n ones are capsules


----------



## Greenspin

AlasTTTair said:


> Are the primaforce ones tablets? Cos the elite-n ones are capsules


Yeah, they are capsules! Do you have the elite-n ones?


----------



## Big Dawg

Greenspin said:


> Yeah, they are capsules! Do you have the elite-n ones?


Yeah but I've not used them yet. I'm not sure if 10mg is a bit heavy though cos apparently the half-life is around 2 hours and the max dose is around 20mg for a man. I'd rather run 2.5-5mg every couple of hours.


----------



## Greenspin

I take 10mg every 2 hours of my fast. It is very fun, but I am also going to up the dose next week. But in small increments. That is why I like the 2,5mg capsules. I suppose you could use gold scales to measure out the powder?



Leangains.com said:


> For more ambitious supplementation, add the alpha-2 antagonist yohimbine or a supplement containing yohimbine in addition to caffeine pills. Take the equivalent of 0.2 mg/kg body weight shortly before fasted cardio or during the fast. This works out to 16 mg yohimbine for an 80 kg/175 lbs male if you have pure yohimbine hcl.
> 
> Other commercial thermogenics, such as Meltdown, contain 3 mg yohimbine per capsule; so you'd have to take up to 5 capsules to reach similar levels. But proceed with caution:the product says, "Never exceed more than three total capsules daily or in a single dose." Personally, I haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary with such dosing (>3 capsules), but I need to throw in a disclaimer here lest someone screws himself over. It would be best to start low to assess tolerance. Meltdown contains quite a few other ingredients that might make the effects stronger and more unpredictable versus straight yohimbine hcl (i.e., 5 capsules of Meltdown might be more potent than 15 mg of Y-HCL in terms of stimulatory effect and perhaps side effects).
> 
> Important: Keep in mind that insulin negates the effects of yohimbine on alpha 2-receptor inhibition. Always take it in the fasted state and never between meals. Considering the half-life of yohimbine is very short (30 min), you can also experiment with more frequent dosing during the fast. For example, three dosages taken every second hour until your first meal. In that case I would probably not recommend starting with 0.2 mg/kg, since there will be a gradual buildup of the active compound. 0.15 mg/kg is a better starting point for multiple dosages in a relatively short time frame (every second hour).
> 
> An 80 kg male could use the following schedule.
> 
> 7 AM: 12 mg yohimbine.
> 
> 9 AM: 12 mg yohimbine.
> 
> 9 AM-10 AM: 45 to 60 min walk.
> 
> 11 AM: 12 mg yohimbine.
> 
> 1 PM: Meal one.


----------



## Greenspin

On another note, first time I took them I took 3 capsules (7.5mg) 3 times a day, and felt quite fcuked if Im honest.


----------



## swampy9785

Pscarb said:


> you can get the 2.5mg tabs from cardif sports nutrition these are the ones i use when i diet and i use on all my clients......


I cant seem to find these on their site?? and chance of a link please. Sorry if they are really obvious on there!!


----------



## cikko

Just received my "elite" brand green veggie cap "0" sized caplets today....

THey are short too 

I'll mail the owner.

THey state 10mg so I guess they should be.

I took one (10mg) and didn't feel a thing. With a 2hour half life, I will be at max daily with next one....

But that is what happened with my eca stack... so I haven't done that stack since.

Oh and they took over a week to arrive (in a clear plastic bag).


----------



## Greenspin

cikko said:


> Just received my "elite" brand green veggie cap "0" sized caplets today....
> 
> THey are short too
> 
> I'll mail the owner.
> 
> THey state 10mg so I guess they should be.
> 
> I took one (10mg) and didn't feel a thing. With a 2hour half life, I will be at max daily with next one....
> 
> But that is what happened with my eca stack... so I haven't done that stack since.
> 
> Oh and they took over a week to arrive (in a clear plastic bag).


I was taking 0.2g/kg BW 3X daily...

I have elite-n brand and primaFORCE so I can dose more accurately.

And I only take them during my fast - I don't eat until 2-3pm.

When are you taking them and what have you/haven't you eaten?


----------



## cikko

Maybe not on an empty - but definitely on an emptying....

I'm on keto with a 20g protein (min) every 3 hours.

I'd had a meal at 0700 and then one at 1000 and the yohimbine at 12 - 12:30ish.

The protocol of not eating until 2-3pm wouldn't work for me.... I'd die even not on keto!


----------



## NorthernSoul

I took a tab of 10mg of yohimbine. Boy, I felt like **** for 2 hours. My tolerence to that sucks..Bad sweat, Head Ache, Feel sick..jeez!


----------



## cikko

Hey Sean,

I have to say - I have tried these several times (I've taken about 20 of them in total) - even thought that the 2nd daily dose would sort me out.... I don't get the sweats with Yohhimbine.... but I do feel what can only be described as 'ill' on them... nausea headaches/brain fog (moody) and lethargic... only have 10mg caps - so difficult to reduce dose... I suppose a 5mg dose will be worth trying..... but unsure if I can split them down.


----------



## Greenspin

Just spend that little extra on primaFOURCE and dose in 2.5 increments, if you want to use it.


----------

